# Spicy hot cinnamon



## sabrefm1 (17/6/15)

or i.e. fireball flavor. what liquid is the tops available locally


----------



## Marzuq (17/6/15)

@sabrefm1 i dont believe there are any local juices available made with red hots. that is essentially what you are looking for.
i would recommend you post in the 'who has stock' thread so that other retailers can respond. better yet. ill move the thread for you


----------



## Riddle (17/6/15)

Heavenly vapors has a Red Hot cinnamon flavour available. Feel free to contact me If you are interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/6/15)

I'd like a milktart flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JK! (17/6/15)

Even a Burfi flavour 
Basically a cardamon sweet milky flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## michael dos santos (17/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I'd like a milktart flavor.


 haha I was thinking bout that this morning!!


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/6/15)

JK! said:


> Even a Burfi flavour
> Basically a cardamon sweet milky flavour!



Sweet Paan anyone ? 

Paan is a preparation combining betel leaf with areca nut and sometimes also with tobacco. It is chewed for its stimulant and psychoactive effects. After chewing it is either spat out or swallowed. Paan has many variations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Riaz (17/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Sweet Paan anyone ?
> 
> Paan is a preparation combining betel leaf with areca nut and sometimes also with tobacco. It is chewed for its stimulant and psychoactive effects. After chewing it is either spat out or swallowed. Paan has many variations.


And it makes your mouth and lips red as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (17/6/15)

Haha. Well with all the different flavours it is not impossible for someone to come up with paan flavour.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/6/15)

Paan flavor will really be awesome!
There are couple of Hubbly Bubbly brands that have a Paan flavor, so I am sure an eliquid one can be made as well.


----------



## BuzzGlo (18/6/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Paan flavor will really be awesome!
> There are couple of Hubbly Bubbly brands that have a Paan flavor, so I am sure an eliquid one can be made as well.



I know my wife smokes al afzal bombay paan, she says when I can bring her that in a e-liquid maybe we can talk about her switching.


----------



## acorn (18/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I know my wife smokes al afzal bombay paan, she says when I can bring her that in a e-liquid maybe we can talk about her switching.


Maybe this...just informing of availability, not intended to advertise

https://www.luxurylites.com/index.php/refills/paan-massala-e-juice.html

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/15)

VapeViper said:


> Maybe this...just informing of availability, not intended to advertise
> 
> https://www.luxurylites.com/index.php/refills/paan-massala-e-juice.html


Available in 0, 6 and 16 mg. Fixed shipping rate of $25.00.


----------



## acorn (18/6/15)

Andre said:


> Available in 0, 6 and 16 mg. Fixed shipping rate of $25.00.


Anything to convert someone, maybe this flavored e-liquid can convert a few hubbly smokers to vapers
I dont even know what "paan" taste like, sounds interesting.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/6/15)

See its been made already.
Now we just need our local vendors to make it


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/6/15)

Vaperite has a cinnamon flavour. It's not super hot but has been our best selling flavour outside of our airport retailer locations.

Our Pure Tobacco and Arctic Menthol are still the best sellers at the airport locations.

http://www.vaperite.co.za/30/10ml cinnamon.aspx#.VYUMbfmqqko

Reactions: Like 1


----------

